

Guile now supports Emacs Lisp, JavaScript and brainfuck - dorfsmay
http://imgur.com/4vptGhb

======
dorfsmay
[https://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Supporti...](https://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Supporting-
Multiple-Languages.html#Supporting-Multiple-Languages)

Also you don't need to use rlwrap, you can add the following to your ~/.guile:

    
    
        (use-modules (ice-9 readline))
        (activate-readline)

